# Heat press on neoprene



## blacklab (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi. I have some neoprene can/coffee covers that I want to heat press onto. There is a smell when I tested it to make sure it wouldn't melt. Is it dangerous? I wasn't sure if heat pressing it releases something. I've never heat pressed on neoprene before.
Thanks so much.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mary, what did you heat press, a transfer, vinyl or screen print? Does your supplier have a website with support or faqs?


----------



## blacklab (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Paul,
I did a vinyl transfer. Good point about faq on the neoprene. Will look that up now. Thanks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks. Let me know what happens.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Neoprene is used in the backing on most mouse pads meant for heat pressing. There are many variations to neoprene, which actually has a low melting point. It all depends on the what the material was designed for.

When it doubt, put parchment sheets top and bottom in case anything melts. There will be a smell, but it should not be especially foul -- avoid anything that seems overly acrid, like it's burning the inside of your nose. If that happens, stop pressing immediately, and air out the room. Some products have other layers that may be more sensitive to the heat.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been wondering about this as well. I would like to heat press my kids names on their laptop sleeves. Please post what you find out. I have not purchased any vinyl for that project ye. Iif there is something that would work I would like that information as well.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've only seen Laptop sleeves using Sublimation. If you don't have a Sublimation printer, but have a heat press, you can have someone print the Sublimation Transfers and send them to you.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Be careful with dye migration. I we did some neoprene laptop sleeves last summer with coastal opaque and I had terrible dye migration issues.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

We've used easy print from chemica printed on a roland VS , and heat pressed it on neoprene mask. But I also used a Teflon sheet and transfer tape , pressed at 320 for about 15 seconds. Worked with no problems.


----------



## OhNoMrBill (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation on what type of heat vinyl to put on a 90% neoprene - 10% nylon product?
Thank you for your time.


----------

